# Changing mood?



## Berger (Mar 11, 2008)

what did the changing mood option get moved to? I can't seem where to change mine


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 11, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/site-news-support/50726-my-mood.html


----------



## Berger (Mar 11, 2008)

guess I suck at the search, thanks


----------

